# Platform Powder coating fix hep needed!



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Easy fix. 

It may be over kill but this is how I've done it in the past.
Sand the area. Alumiprep, alodine, epoxy prime, paint.


----------



## slowtyper16 (May 29, 2015)

Thank you, I will research that option and see what it all takes.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Do not have permission to view pics. I have touched up my black tower with Mercury outboard paint with fantastic results


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Easy fix.
> 
> It may be over kill but this is how I've done it in the past.
> Sand the area. Alumiprep, alodine, epoxy prime, paint.



that's the correct way to put a coating on aluminum !
the chemical etch prime is vital - fail to etch prime,the coating WILL fail !



powder coat - once it begins to pop and bubble,it's all coming off.ANY attempt at repairing it,won't end well. powder coating looks nice,but it will not last - especially rod holders.most rods have metal butts,a metal butt being placed into a pipe,on a moving platform - think about that a few seconds....once the powder coating gets scratched/nicked,it will begin to peel and pop.soon as the mounting screws are tightened in the mounting points,the powder coating in the area is compromised...


----------



## slowtyper16 (May 29, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> Do not have permission to view pics. I have touched up my black tower with Mercury outboard paint with fantastic results


Sorry, ya I did not know how to set permissions. You should be able to see them now.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

If you are on a budget. Little 90 degree pneumatic air grinder with 2 inch scotch brite disc. Clean it all off nice and respray with a quality paint such as an outboard paint. If you want perfect it will require re powder coating.


----------



## slowtyper16 (May 29, 2015)

Thank you, I was wondering if there was a cheap fix, I guess I have no issues waiting a year to do the whole platform, I just hope that it doesn't eat away the metal and jeopardize the integrity of the structure, I think I overthink these things though


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Capnredfish said:


> If you are on a budget. Little 90 degree pneumatic air grinder with 2 inch scotch brite disc. Clean it all off nice and respray with a quality paint such as an outboard paint. If you want perfect it will require re powder coating.


Why go through all that trouble just to skip the most important steps of proper cleaning and priming? An extra $45 in chemicals and it's done correctly.


----------



## slowtyper16 (May 29, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> Why go through all that trouble just to skip the most important steps of proper cleaning and priming? An extra $45 in chemicals and it's done correctly.


yep, I already got the epoxy and primer to do the project. Now I need to go to the store and find some "time"


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

This is why I don't have any powder coat. My buddy did his platform and casting platform. I am waiting to see


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> This is why I don't have any powder coat. My buddy did his platform and casting platform. I am waiting to see



you're a smart man !


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> Why go through all that trouble just to skip the most important steps of proper cleaning and priming? An extra $45 in chemicals and it's done correctly.


Perhaps. My repair is going on 6 years. Looks good as day one.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Well damn. You might be onto something. I wonder if the flap disk is what gave the paint such a good hold.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Once you get it coated correctly use TefGel on the fasteners and never worry again. Good stuff time tested on my skiffs and many sailing vessels. Kills the dissimilar metal issue.


----------



## slowtyper16 (May 29, 2015)

What grit sandpaper(s) would you guys start with and end with? Also, is that alumiprep or some epoxy what I put on the bare metal when I get there to stop the corrosion?


----------

